# this morning?



## rac123 (May 20, 2004)

It is foggy here to day, but looks like a great day to hit the wods. Calling for rain rest of week, if it is a light rain or sprinkle ,that would be great!quiet the woods down plus give the locations away.It is time to get in the woods!!  Fall is here!! yehaaaa!


----------

